# Andrew Ashling: Bonds of Fear (Historical Fantasy - Explicit Gay Romance)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Bonds of Fear*_​




*The Invisible Chains - Part 2: Bonds of Fear* is the second book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

Anaxantis, prince of Ximerion.

Is the strain becoming too much?
The threat of a barbarian invasion is imminent now, and the resources to organize the defense meager, to say the least. Moreover, the high king, father of the princes, begins to worry that one of his intrepid sons might do irreparable damage to the kingdom by provoking a force, greater than they can handle. Then there is the tortured relationship between Anaxantis and Ehandar...
Luckily for him, queen Emelasuntha, his mother, has Anaxantis's back. But will it be enough?
A lot of new characters, each with their own story, appear on the stage. Young pages, some cute, some haughty and arrogant, a mysterious, barbarian prince and a ruthless baron are just a few of them.

Between all the turmoil of a country in upheaval, there is still room for love, tenderness, and laughter.

Also here on _Kindleboards_:
The Invisible Chains - Part 1: *Bonds of Hate*
The Invisible Chains - Part 3: *Bonds of Blood*

The Invisible Hands - Part 1: *Gambit*

There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


*As reviewers wrote on Amazon.com:*

_"The momentum continues to build with Mr. Ashling's second book in "The Invisible Chains" series. Anaxantis and his friends seem to hit their stride, but there are many elements working either directly against them or, oddly, in some sort of ill conceived conjunction. One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities. My personal favorites are the noble Pages at this point in the story because they are all so full of youth, vibrancy, energy, lust, and love. Anaxantis' relationship with his older brother continues to provide me with the most angst and I fear for the destinies of both of them."_

_"Expect to stay up late reading the second book in this trilogy!
Ashling captures you immediately. The action is fast paced and the plots are many. Expect a fully fleshed-out world, with intrigues, greed, lots of explicit m/m sexual content and some very beloved comedic characters who will have you laughing out loud. The book is long but well paced and well laid out. I wished it was even longer!!!
I was amazed at how much I cared about these characters...and how many nights I stayed up far too late reading!
A fantastic value for such a pittance! Highly competent writer!"_

*On Goodreads:*_

"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead. New characters, which must be central to the unraveling of the story, are introduced. Like another reviewer said, just meeting Ryhunzo is worth reading the book. What a jewel of a character. Every single time he talks, I end up laughing until I cry. Him and Rahendo are just too precious for words."

"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!
Readers of fantasy books are going to love this story! It is a fantasy tale, predominantly! A morality tale even.
Ashling creates a believable world as rich as that of the great fantasy authors. It's easy to see his world's complexity favorably compared to the likes of Mercedes Lackey, etc. It's a long book and there's a lot of explicit m/m sexual content, including a rape.
I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable.
The story is the carefully crafted product of a really competent storyteller, an excellent writer. The characters change and grow. There are some really good comedic characters, some really good "laugh out loud" parts. What fun!"_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Review on Goodreads:

_"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead."_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Readers of fantasy books are going to love this story! It is a fantasy tale, predominantly! A morality tale even. (&#8230 I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love trying to piece together a puzzle and it often felt like that's what I was doing in trying to figure out where the story would go for each of the key sets of characters involved. Additionally, the characters themselves are richly created with their own personalities and quirks and you feel like you get to know each of them intimately."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The latest novel (#4) in this series, *Gambit*, will be published next Friday latest. Barring major catastrophes.

If you're interested in how the cover was made, I blogged about it with progress illustrations:

The Cover Hunt - Part 1

The Cover Hunt - Part 2

The Cover Hunt - Part 3

The Cover Hunt - Part 4


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*The Invisible Hands - Part 1: Gambit* _(Book IV of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse)_

is now also available in *epub* and *mobi* format on my own website *Ximerion*, at the same price as the book in *azw* format on Amazon.

You'll find my other books in epub and mobi format *here*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Both my admiration and my frustration with the main character kept me on the edge of my seat the whole way through."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow, I thought the first book was good for the layers to the story, this one had so many characters and storylines brought in and amazingly, I did not find that it cluttered or derailed the main story, it really did add to it because you develop an attachment to each of these characters&#8230;"_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andrew, you have the most amazing covers!  I love the Gambit one especially.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Andrew, you have the most amazing covers! I love the Gambit one especially.


Thanks, Jeanne, very kind of you.

The artwork for the cover of _Gambit_ was done by an amazing artist, who was very kind and very, very patient with me.  I blogged about it on my site.

The previous ones were done by a reader, a professional lay-out artist. Finding the right stock models was sheer luck. The miracles she did transforming them were not. Sadly, she disappeared off the grid.

I decided to invest in a professional cover and original artwork, mainly because of the many threads by fellow-indies, right here on KB. I'm a very slow learner, I'm afraid, so it took a while to come to this decision. 

It didn't stop there. I thought I could do without an editor. Gentle prodding, here and by fellow writers in my niche (like this one: _"I do hope that Mr. Ashling will consider a re-edit of these books, if only to do justice to the intelligence and strength of the writing"_ on Goodreads) convinced me to look for editing help. You can't object to _this_ kind of critique, can you?  I was rather skeptical, until one of my readers, who had read the whole series despite being quite acerbic about the typos in her first reviews, wrote this on Goodreads after reading my latest: _"The writing in this book is a vast improvement over Ashling's first two in the series. There is no longer any cringe factor, and instead I just got to submerge myself in the intricate plotting."_

So, now I _am_ revising Book I and plan on revising the others as well. A boring, exacting and slow process - but so worth it. Thanks to Amazon's policy, buyers of the previous versions will be notified that they can download the new, revised edition for free when it is published.

There are so many things in this self-publishing thing to be thankful for. The community spirit here. The help (and advice) almost everybody is prepared to give. Generous readers who understand that writers who publish have to learn a lot of stuff and make mistakes, and who don't burn you down for making them.

Live an learn. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So why did I read the trilogy? The first twelve chapters are available online. Once I had read the first twelve chapters I was intrigued enough to want to see more. So I bought the first book. Having read those 400 plus pages I admit I was hooked."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a little bit of everything in the continuum between dark and humorous in this tale. I'll remember Jerruth and Ryhunzo for very different reasons. I'm also no closer to a final answer (or even venture to speculate) on the potential outcome of Anaxantis and Ehandar's unusual situation."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the second book in what eventually will be at least six books, two trilogies. As such this series is quite an investment of time, not to mention money.
To minimalize the risk I put the first twelve chapters of the first book, Bonds of Hate, online on my website, *Ximerion*.
Over 60,000 words - some would call that a novel in it's own right - should give you a good idea whether these books are worth your time and money.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I didn't get the chance to review this one because I could not wait to start with book #3!"_

One of the best reviews the book got on Goodreads. 

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"By the time news has reached the high king at the fort of Nira in the South, Anaxantis either will have beaten the Mukthars, be on the run with whatever troops he has left, or have been killed in action. The king will find it difficult to discipline the only one of his sons who has proven to be a victorious general. He might need him in the South, after all. If Anaxantis fails to stop the barbarians and the battle ends in disaster, he will probably try to regroup in the hills, and the situation will be so confused and chaotic that an orderly investigation will be impossible. He still will be indispensable as the only one who can organize the resistance. And in the last case? Well, the fallen don't care."_

~Tomar Parmingh (Chapter 1: When Doubt Creeps In)

-----
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. They will also be on *Amazon*, _but wait until the book becomes free to download_.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"More of the same between Anaxantis and Ehandar- no resolution in sight- just more continuation of the exploitation of Ehandar by Anaxantis. *sigh* While their interaction is my favorite of the series, it is still tragically painful. You can't help hoping beyond hope that they will find a resolution."_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What was particularly interesting in this book was the sidebars of humour, usually courtesy of the pages (thank you Andrew, for focusing on the two head pages and their small group and not the bullies - very much appreciated!), their logic is for the young, which is still funny, they have their deep and serious moments, vulnerable ones and as a result, three for sure have me wrapped around their fingers, haven't quite made up my mind about Ryhunzo though, although he is quite the character!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book. "_

This review (this was it) on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book. "_

This review (this was it) on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The author must have done a lot of historical research because there's a wealth of detail in the books from the type of architecture found in a medieval society to the type of clothes and armor they'd wear. The world building is also very impressive. Each city, country and region has a detailed and intricate history that's referenced as part of the plot.
The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format..


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on Goodreads.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"My Lord of Brenx, a word in your ear, please."
Rullio went up to him.
"The preparations for the war will continue unabated. You will not utter one word of what you have said to me to another living soul," the prince hissed in his ear, "or for that matter, to a dead one. You will not speak about these matters, you will not think about them, you will not dream about them. Disobey me at your life's peril. I will not have you tortured, like my brother did. I will have you executed for high treason. You have the word of Anaxantis."
Rullio had become white as a sheet. Yet the young nobleman who hadn't been exceptionally intimidated by the high king himself, bounced back in seconds.
"But, Your Highness, what will you do if the Mukthar nation comes against you with a hundred thou-"
"I will raise an army of a hundred and fifty thousand, and I will beat them."
"But you can not-"
"What I can or can not, My Lord, is my business. And I warn you, do not presume to meddle in my affairs."
"Ehandar," Rullio at once realized.
He was about to protest further but Anaxantis raised his hand.
"That will be quite enough, My Lord," he said tersely. "This conversation doesn't need me anymore."
Anaxantis walked back to his men, leaving a confused Rullio behind._

Chapter 12: Race to Elmshill

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Still, the relationship between Ehandar and Anaxantis lies at the core of the novel. That he is able to make both characters, incest and all, sympathetic is a tribute to Ashling's narrative skill. We may not identify with them, but at least we root for them."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead. New characters, which must be central to the unraveling of the story, are introduced. Like another reviewer said, just meeting Ryhunzo is worth reading the book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This books is now also available from *All Romance ebooks* in both mobi and epub.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Expect to stay up late reading the second book in this trilogy!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks (ARe)*. You can also download this book for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. If you like traditional fantasy, and can handle some graphic violence, then this is a story well worth considering."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it!!!!
I went through the first three books in the series in a week. The fourth one "Gambit" I had to stretch it as much as possible so it would last longer.
And now I'm just waiting for the next book to come out."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

By the way: I finished Book 5, _Castling_, last Sunday. 
I blogged about it on my website.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.
Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.
And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for FREE in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format on *my site*, right on the landing page or on *All Romance ebooks* in both epub and mobi. You can also download this introductory booklet for FREE from *Kobo* in epub-format.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I published *a first excerpt* from «_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_» (Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse - Book V of the series), due to be released in December 2012.

I chose a lighthearted scene from Chapter 14, _The Other One_. I hope you'll enjoy it.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings* has gone FREE on *Amazon*. In some parts of the world delivery costs are charged. (Check before clicking)

This book contains the first twelve chapters - over 60,000 words - of *Bonds of Hate*, the first volume in the *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse series*.
It is meant to give the reader a good idea of the story, and a better one than just a sample can give, before embarking upon a long series of books.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The plot is quite intriguing, the romance is lovely and the characters keep growing and transforming."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: Beginnings*_,
which contains the first twelve chapters of this series, is now also available as a FREE ebook in Europe on *amazon.com* (previously it was only free in America).

The powers that be at Amazon's have also decided to make the book _kostenfrei_ in _*Germany*_ on *amazon.de* and _gratuit_ in _*France*_ on *amazon.fr* .

For links to mobi and epub format, from _anywhere_ in this world and neighboring planets, parallel universes included, see beneath.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I didn't get the chance to review this one because I could not wait to start with book #3!"_

Okay. 

Read this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series, with an introduction, for _*FREE*_ from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Castling almost ready for release*

The editing and formatting of _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) is finished.

So why the delay? Explanation on *my blog*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

While I'm still waiting for the cover art, I'd thought I give you both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how _The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (the fifth book in this series) will look on an actual device.

If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Book 2 of this series continues the breakneck intensity of Book 1. I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters). There are many laugh out loud moments, which you will need to balance the gruesome ones."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I am uploading this series to *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and to Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The whole series is now available on *Barnes & Noble* in epub-format and on Apple's 



 for all you iPad-aficionados.

If you want to be kept up to date of new releases, please subscribe to my aptly named *New Releases Newsletter*, which will flood your in-box with, oh, about three to four emails a year. 

With any luck the next installment, Book V: Castling, will be published in the weekend or early next week.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_ (Dark Tales, Book V), the latest installment of this series, has been published on

*All Romance ebooks* in both mobi (Kindle-compatible) and epub




 in epub/iBook
*Amazon* in kindle format
*Kobo* in epub
*Barnes & Noble* in epub

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

All buying options, my own eShop included, on *this page* on my site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(&#8230
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Once in a while I get an email from a reader asking me all kinds of things about future plans for the Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse-series. Some time ago someone asked me if the books would be bundled in omnibuses. For anybody who's curious: my plans as I now see them in *this blog* on my own site.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I participated in a blog hop. I got to answer questions like "Where did the idea for the novel come from?" and "Which actors would you choose to play the characters in a movie rendition of the novel?" and "Who or what inspired you to write this novel?"

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
I can honestly say I wasn't expecting the plot to twist and thicken as it has. I love this series. On to the next book! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"You definitely need to pay attention, people! This second book of the series requires rapt attention in order to follow the intricate plot and subtleties woven into the story. Trust me, the rapt attention part shouldn't be a problem because the writing is amazing, and you can't help but submit to all the temptations that carry you away as you read this one."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it!!!!
I went through the first three books in the series in a week."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my fucking heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead. New characters, which must be central to the unravelling of the story, are introduced. Like another reviewer said, just meeting Ryhunzo is worth reading the book. What a jewel of a character. Every single time he talks, I end up laughing until I cry. Him and Rahendo are just too precious for words."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow, I thought the first book was good for the layers to the story, this one had so many characters and storylines brought in and amazingly, I did not find that it cluttered or derailed the main story, it really did add to it because you develop an attachment to each of these characters - which could be detrimental because in books like this, that means you could lose that character because they have become important to you. My hope is that the character and development of the multiple stories is simply laying the groundwork for a continuation of the series, or reasons why when loyalty is tested, you'll understand why each character makes their choices."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a little bit of everything in the continuum between dark and humorous in this tale. I'll remember Jerruth and Ryhunzo for very different reasons. I'm also no closer to a final answer (or even venture to speculate) on the potential outcome of Anaxantis and Ehandar's unusual situation."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love trying to piece together a puzzle and it often felt like that's what I was doing in trying to figure out where the story would go for each of the key sets of characters involved. Additionally, the characters themselves are richly created with their own personalities and quirks and you feel like you get to know each of them intimately."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Could have been easily five stars, had there been more of Anaxantis and Ehandar in this book.

I found myself skipping pages when the adorable (?) pages appeared because they pulled me out of the otherwise compelling story of love, hatred, betrayal, friendship, political schemes and war. I didn't like it when the author used modern languages like 'hey', 'my ass', etc., when he tried to provide some light relief to this intense story. However, those who love the film 'A Knight's Tale' might actually like the bits I found awkward."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my fucking heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What was particularly interesting in this book was the sidebars of humour, usually courtesy of the pages (thank you Andrew, for focusing on the two head pages and their small group and not the bullies - very much appreciated!), their logic is for the young, which is still funny, they have their deep and serious moments, vulnerable ones and as a result, three for sure have me wrapped around their fingers, haven't quite made up my mind about Ryhunzo though, although he is quite the character!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book. "_

This review (this was it) on *Amazon*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Book 2 of this series continues the breakneck intensity of Book 1. I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters). There are many laugh out loud moments, which you will need to balance the gruesome ones."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Kinda disturbing to be honest but i loved it none the less."_

This review (but this is it) on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What was particularly interesting in this book was the sidebars of humour, usually courtesy of the pages (thank you Andrew, for focusing on the two head pages and their small group and not the bullies - very much appreciated!), their logic is for the young, which is still funny, they have their deep and serious moments, vulnerable ones and as a result, three for sure have me wrapped around their fingers, haven't quite made up my mind about Ryhunzo though, although he is quite the character!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead."_

Review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm over two thirds into writing the sequel _*Pawn Storm*_.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be publishing an excerpt of the sequel _*Pawn Storm*_ (WIP) on my website. Probably this weekend.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_) on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I was interviewed on Graeme Brown's blog, _A Fantasy Writing Journey_, about life, writing and my books.

Check it out *here*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't mistake this series for a romance; this is, first of all, a fantasy, with secondary romantic storylines - yes, plural.
It has some flaws and it might not be perfect, but it's still f❤cking awesome. Read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm writing the last scenes of *The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm* (6th book in the series). To tide you over I posted a second excerpt.

I had thought to almost, but not quite, reveal the identity of the Trachian prince at the end of this book, and keep the secret for the next book, *The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate*. This would have been a terrific cliffhanger, but I decided not to be cruel, and, besides, the revelation scenes are a perfect ending for this one. That doesn't mean there won't be some kind of nailbiter though.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of Chapter 3, *Visitors*, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

I hope you'll enjoy it.

_Anaxantis is lonely, but he is not the only one&#8230;_

You can read the second excerpt *here*.

Missed the first excerpt? It's *here*.

If you want to receive an email when *Pawn Storm* is published, you can subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Kinda disturbing to be honest but i loved it non the less."_

This is it, but you can read it also on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

https://twitter.com/GraemeBrownWpg/status/393761911809908736

Well&#8230; 

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
I can honestly say I wasn't expecting the plot to twist and thicken as it has. I love this series. On to the next book! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Definitely one of the most underrated series. I picked up the book and was immediately drawn to the plot and knew I had to finish the series. The book centers around the younger brother's development on going from a sickling to a great ruler after numerous events that mold him to what he will become. It has some homosexual sex scenes without the annoying homophobic problems of today's world. There are some flaws to the book, but are easily covered up by the fresh plot."_

This review on *Barnes & Noble*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
[size=8pt]*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published begin December 2013. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, will be published next week. For the exact date, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.

Meanwhile, *here* is the cover reveal and a few hints about the new book.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The next installment of this series, *Pawn Storm*, is now available on Amazon, ARe, Barnes&Noble and Kobo. *Links*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(&#8230
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. If you like traditional fantasy, and can handle some graphic violence, then this is a story well worth considering."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The plot is quite intriguing, the romance is lovely and the characters keep growing and transforming."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it!!!!
I went through the first three books in the series in a week."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mr. Ashling is astoundingly adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my f❤cking heart"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The plot is quite intriguing, the romance is lovely and the characters keep growing and transforming.
I really wanna see where all this will end!!!!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So in my review for book 1, I gushed over the plot, how intricate, solid and engrossing it was.

Let's talk about the writing in the review for this book.

(Oh, first I want to mention that I think this is the book where Ryhunzo is introduced? Love him SO much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read the books, you'll see why.) ;-)"_

More of this review on Amazon.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This series has given me so many sleepless nights. I could not put it down. Please see my reviews for books 1 and 3. I finished the series and I really want to go see Randamor myself and hear all his tales!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
I can honestly say I wasn't expecting the plot to twist and thicken as it has. I love this series. On to the next book! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The plot is quite intriguing, the romance is lovely and the characters keep growing and transforming.
I really wanna see where all this will end!!!!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth [email protected] near broke my [expletive] heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The author must have done a lot of historical research because there's a wealth of detail in the books from the type of architecture found in a medieval society to the type of clothes and armor they'd wear. The world building is also very impressive. Each city, country and region has a detailed and intricate history that's referenced as part of the plot.
The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What was particularly interesting in this book was the sidebars of humour, usually courtesy of the pages (thank you Andrew, for focusing on the two head pages and their small group and not the bullies - very much appreciated!), their logic is for the young, which is still funny, they have their deep and serious moments, vulnerable ones and as a result, three for sure have me wrapped around their fingers, haven't quite made up my mind about Ryhunzo though, although he is quite the character!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book. "_

This review (this was it) on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodread*s.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
I can honestly say I wasn't expecting the plot to twist and thicken as it has. I love this series. On to the next book! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it!!!!
I went through the first three books in the series in a week."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well the readers were warned by the author in the first book introduction that this series was not necessarily following the common pattern of the genre. I like those 3 books for exactly those reasons...which makes it hard to describe so I will not here as to protect the surprises turns and enjoyments of the story for fellow readers. The story is rich in characters and events, well constructed and following a good chronological logic."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Still, the relationship between Ehandar and Anaxantis lies at the core of the novel. That he is able to make both characters, incest and all, sympathetic is a tribute to Ashling's narrative skill. We may not identify with them, but at least we root for them."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

This series is a nominee for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well the readers were warned by the author in the first book introduction that this series was not necessarily following the common pattern of the genre. I like those 3 books for exactly those reasons...which makes it hard to describe so I will not here as to protect the surprises turns and enjoyments of the story for fellow readers. The story is rich in characters and events, well constructed and following a good chronological logic."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"You definitely need to pay attention, people! This second book of the series requires rapt attention in order to follow the intricate plot and subtleties woven into the story. Trust me, the rapt attention part shouldn't be a problem because the writing is amazing, and you can't help but submit to all the temptations that carry you away as you read this one."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

Two books of this series are a finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .

You can see how they're doing here:

for *Best Novel *
and
for *Best Fantasy (High Fantasy/Sword and Sorcery)*
and
for *Best Cover Art*

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

And to make it even easier you can download the first twelve chapters of this series as a _*FREE*_ ebook, with an introduction from
* *Amazon* in *kindle*-format *_Warning: it goes free/paid unpredictably, depending on where you live_
* *Ximerion* (my site), right on the landing page, in _*mobi*_ (kindle-compatible) and _*epub*_ format
* *All Romance ebooks* in both *epub* and *mobi*
* *Kobo* in *epub* format
* 



 in *iBook* format _(epub)_

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth d*mn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of this series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth d*mn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about halfway through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I've almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

My gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_ is ready for publishing.

It went live a few hours ago on *Amazon*

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------------------

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now free on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A very long story and sometimes a bit boring but it had to be read or you would've missed the story . I read all of the story and when I think about the story I was pleased that I had and with my imagination I could imagine the hero.
I'd recommend this book to anyone who likes a good romance but I'd warn them about the length of the story and not to miss any of the story as I was expecting a different ending."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Mr. Ashling is astoundingly adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my fucking heart."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I loved it from cover to cover hated to put it down. I could not wait to pick it up again and again"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Great book... compelling story...*

"Expect to stay up late reading the second book in this trilogy!

Ashling captures you immediately. The action is fast paced and the plots are many. Expect a fully fleshed-out world, with intrigues, greed, lots of explicit m/m sexual content and some very beloved comedic characters who will have you laughing out loud. The book is long but well paced and well laid out. I wished it was even longer!!!

I was amazed at how much I cared about these characters...and how many nights I stayed up far too late reading!"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Of course, I'm already into part 3, The Invisible Chains - Part 3: Bonds of Blood, and cannot wait to see what the [email protected]##$% Anaxantis is going to do with Ehandar/Tarno. Of course, I also want to know what is going to happen with all the other stuff, but this last is really making me lose sleep. Which NEVER happens!

I think I'll be in withdrawal when I finish this series...will need some 'recovery' time. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well the readers were warned by the author in the first book introduction that this series was not necessarily following the common pattern of the genre. I like those 3 books for exactly those reasons...which makes it hard to describe so I will not here as to protect the surprises turns and enjoyments of the story for fellow readers. The story is rich in characters and events, well constructed and following a good chronological logic."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I don't think I'm ready to write off Anaxantis and I'm certainly not ready to sympathize with his father. Sure, members of a royal family must exist in a different world especially when the pattern set before them has been nothing but treachery and back stabbing. Bonds of Fear is a continuation of the saga where Anaxantis faces a grave attempt on his governorship in the north as well as on his life. This book significantly backs away from Anaxantis's viewpoint and shows his development and actions mostly through other characters. Even though the relationship between him and his brother is not central to this book, the question still remains. I'm just waiting for his brother to apologize. Saying "I love you" only goes so far; if only he would apologize. What is he waiting for? I'm rooting for both brothers and for love. If one falls, I fear the other will too."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So what happens in this second installment? Basically, everyone is even more badass and bloodthirsty and awesome. And the most amazing thing is that all this badassery and bloodthirstiness ring true, because we're in a pseudo-medieval world where if you don't shed blood, your blood is going to be shed. At this point, killing people seems like a perfectly logical course of action.
The first book in the series was my first experience reading non-con; this one was my first torture scene. Both went pretty smoothly, I'd say. Well, I'm not dead or in tears, and that must count for something. (tbh, I wasn't really affected by either, but that's all me; technically, those scenes are both pretty impactful.)

In this novel, a whole new cast of characters is introduced, each of them with their own set of issues, romantic woes, loyalties and ties to other characters.
Even though they are secondary characters, and their adventures don't necessarily advance the main storyline, I couldn't help but get as invested in their stories as I was in those of the main characters."_

There's a lot more of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I didn't get the chance to review this one because I could not wait to start with book #3!"_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I have only done this about twice in my life, but the anxiety got so bad, I had to skip to the end to see what ends up happening with this Bloody Baron guy--bonds of fear indeed."_

This status on *Goodreads - Reading Status Update*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well written and the plot is constantly evolving. Looking forward to the next book now. I would highly recommend these books by Andrew Ashling."_

This review on *Amazon - UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Ashling creates a believable world as rich as that of the great fantasy authors. It's easy to see his world's complexity favorably compared to the likes of Mercedes Lackey, etc. It's a long book and there's a lot of explicit m/m sexual content, including a rape.

I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Amazing series, characters, the cultures, the layers, and it all reads in such a believable fashion, you forget it is a fantasy book rather than a historical fantasy book!"_

Much more of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The main problem I had with this book is that for most of the novel Anaxantis seems to completely forget about Ehandar/Tarno.
He is shown as perfect - strong, beautiful, ruthless and at the same time kind hearted; the author however chose one issue to gift him with, which is his love/obsession for his brother, and that is the only thing that could make him human in the reader's eyes. The problem, basically, is that Anaxantis, other than sometimes talking to Hemarchidas about his inner conflict, seems to be way more interested in the coming war than he is in Ehandar. It's understandable, but not completely; if his love for him were so great, I believe he would think about him more than he seems to do.

Don't mistake this series for a romance; this is, first of all, a fantasy, with secondary romantic storylines - yes, plural.
It has some flaws and it might not be perfect, but it's still f*cking awesome. Read it."_

Much more of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot."_

Much more of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The author must have done a lot of historical research because there's a wealth of detail in the books from the type of architecture found in a medieval society to the type of clothes and armor they'd wear. The world building is also very impressive. Each city, country and region has a detailed and intricate history that's referenced as part of the plot.
The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Got start to the series that holds the reader's interest. Still not sure about the narrator but intriging.
Some of the dialogue does not ring true but in general well written."_

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Mate_, the latest volume in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is a finalist in the *eFestival of Words 2015*.

Read more on *my blog*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The romance itself between Anaxantis and Ehandar (though I hesitate greatly to even call it romance) is as hopelessly hopeful as ever, and I continue to root for them with all of my shredded heart. Thankfully, I didn't have as much trouble reading this book as the first, and it was easy for me to engage myself in fantastic writing, complex plot and just a great book in a whole."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well written and the plot is constantly evolving. Looking forward to the next book now. I would highly recommend these books by Andrew Ashling."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Five have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters&#8230;

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This series has given me so many sleepless nights. I could not put it down. Please see my reviews for books 1 and 3. I finished the series and I really want to go see Randamor myself and hear all his tales!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't mistake this series for a romance; this is, first of all, a fantasy, with secondary romantic storylines - yes, plural.
It has some flaws and it might not be perfect, but it's still f❤cking awesome. Read it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. Thirteen have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot.

If you like traditional fantasy, and can handle some graphic violence, then this is a story well worth considering. I was fortunate enough to win this novel, as well as the first in the trilogy, but I'm now off to buy the third book, as I can't wait to read what happens."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Intriguing story makes you want to read more.*

"Well the readers were warned by the author in the first book introduction that this series was not necessarily following the common pattern of the genre. I like those 3 books for exactly those reasons...which makes it hard to describe so I will not here as to protect the surprises turns and enjoyments of the story for fellow readers. The story is rich in characters and events, well constructed and following a good chronological logic. I am still very doubtful of the main characters relationship..."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The momentum continues to build with Mr. Ashling's second book in "The Invisible Chains" series. Anaxantis and his friends seem to hit their stride, but there are many elements working either directly against them or, oddly, in some sort of ill conceived conjunction. One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Lee-Lack's Gold_ is an online story on my website, set in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series. It's temporary free to read. Once finished it will be taken down after a few weeks.

It's not necessary to have read the books to be able to follow what is happening, but you might miss some subtle details. This story is set after the battle in Book III and is relates what happens to some side characters...

There is a _*General Introduction*_ with links to all installments. More than twenty -- four complete chapters -- have already been published.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Excellent*

"I loved it from cover to cover hated to put it down. I could not wait to pick it up again and again"_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Definitely one of the most underrated series. I picked up the book and was immediately drawn to the plot and knew I had to finish the series. The book centers around the younger brother's development on going from a sickling to a great ruler after numerous events that mold him to what he will become. It has some homosexual sex scenes without the annoying homophobic problems of today's world. There are some flaws to the book, but are easily covered up by the fresh plot."_

This review on *Barnes & Noble*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead. New characters, which must be central to the unraveling of the story, are introduced. Like another reviewer said, just meeting Ryhunzo is worth reading the book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book was a slow one at least in the beginning because by the end my heart was thundering along with the pace of the book. And this had the worst not-cliff hanger, cliff hanger ending ever.
(...)
his story was really nice but in a way it was like the calm before the storm, because it also officially seems like there are lots of things coming. In a way this book is like a bridge to the chorus but it is no less interesting for the same. Even though I missed Gorth and the randy storyteller, I am guessing he is called Randamor what with the series name and all but till he doesn't reveal it himself I will play along!!! But we got liberal doses of contents on all the others but still I can't wait to start reading the next one."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a little bit of everything in the continuum between dark and humorous in this tale. I'll remember Jerruth and Ryhunzo for very different reasons. I'm also no closer to a final answer (or even venture to speculate) on the potential outcome of Anaxantis and Ehandar's unusual situation."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So what happens in this second installment? Basically, everyone is even more bad ass and bloodthirsty and awesome. And the most amazing thing is that all this badassery and bloodthirstiness ring true, because we're in a pseudo-medieval world where if you don't shed blood, your blood is going to be shed. At this point, killing people seems like a perfectly logical course of action."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*A Prince, an Ex Prince, treachery, unrequited love, and a queen mother Ming the Merciless*

"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow, I thought the first book was good for the layers to the story, this one had so many characters and storylines brought in and amazingly, I did not find that it cluttered or derailed the main story, it really did add to it because you develop an attachment to each of these characters - which could be detrimental because in books like this, that means you could lose that character because they have become important to you. My hope is that the character and development of the multiple stories is simply laying the groundwork for a continuation of the series, or reasons why when loyalty is tested, you'll understand why each character makes their choices."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Excellent*

"I loved it from cover to cover hated to put it down. I could not wait to pick it up again and again."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter. Always gripping in one form or another, never a dull or boring moment.

Whatever warnings there were for Part 1 still apply here. Although very nicely balanced out, there are moments that are downright difficult and will rip your heart out. If you haven't read Part 1, I hope you will give it a try and see if it's for you. Chances are if you enjoy it, you will love all parts of the story. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This series has given me so many sleepless nights. I could not put it down. Please see my reviews for books 1 and 3. I finished the series and I really want to go see Randamor myself and hear all his tales!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth damn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This series has given me so many sleepless nights. I could not put it down. Please see my reviews for books 1 and 3. I finished the series and I really want to go see Randamor myself and hear all his tales!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So in my review for book 1, I gushed over the plot, how intricate, solid and engrossing it was.

Let's talk about the writing in the review for this book.

(Oh, first I want to mention that I think this is the book where Ryhunzo is introduced? Love him SO much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read the books, you'll see why.) ;-)"_

More of this review on Amazon.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Series worth reading but remember to keep an open mind.
I can honestly say I wasn't expecting the plot to twist and thicken as it has. I love this series. On to the next book! "_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Such a lot of plots and the action starts immediately... and I quickly got lost in the fast pace of the book! I knew I was going to lose sleep nights as I'd be staying up late reading. This is a hard book to put down. I almost felt I might miss something while I slept!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth [email protected] near broke my [expletive] heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter. Always gripping in one form or another, never a dull or boring moment.

Whatever warnings there were for Part 1 still apply here. Although very nicely balanced out, there are moments that are downright difficult and will rip your heart out. If you haven't read Part 1, I hope you will give it a try and see if it's for you. Chances are if you enjoy it, you will love all parts of the story. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book was a slow one at least in the beginning because by the end my heart was thundering along with the pace of the book. And this had the worst not-cliff hanger, cliff hanger ending ever.
(...)
his story was really nice but in a way it was like the calm before the storm, because it also officially seems like there are lots of things coming. In a way this book is like a bridge to the chorus but it is no less interesting for the same. Even though I missed Gorth and the randy storyteller, I am guessing he is called Randamor what with the series name and all but till he doesn't reveal it himself I will play along!!! But we got liberal doses of contents on all the others but still I can't wait to start reading the next one."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So what happens in this second installment? Basically, everyone is even more bad ass and bloodthirsty and awesome. And the most amazing thing is that all this bad*ssery and bloodthirstiness ring true, because we're in a pseudo-medieval world where if you don't shed blood, your blood is going to be shed. At this point, killing people seems like a perfectly logical course of action."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth d*mn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The romance itself between Anaxantis and Ehandar (though I hesitate greatly to even call it romance) is as hopelessly hopeful as ever, and I continue to root for them with all of my shredded heart. Thankfully, I didn't have as much trouble reading this book as the first, and it was easy for me to engage myself in fantastic writing, complex plot and just a great book in a whole."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_It is an intricate tale that revolves around Anaxantis, the fourth son of the reigning King, and the only son of the current Queen. It is a story that is told in both first and third person POV, as well as from multiple characters. Everything says that this shouldn't work, yet it does, and surprisingly well.
(...)
Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions. _

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*The whole series is a real page turner.*

The whole series is a real page turner. Some gay content but even ignoring this the story line is worth reading._

This review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Completely loving this series!!!*

"So in my review for book 1, I gushed over the plot, how intricate, solid and engrossing it was.
(...)
The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context.
Really, so impressed with this series. This is a must read."_

More of this review on Amazon.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The romance itself between Anaxantis and Ehandar (though I hesitate greatly to even call it romance) is as hopelessly hopeful as ever, and I continue to root for them with all of my shredded heart. Thankfully, I didn't have as much trouble reading this book as the first, and it was easy for me to engage myself in fantastic writing, complex plot and just a great book in a whole."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well written and the plot is constantly evolving. Looking forward to the next book now. I would highly recommend these books by Andrew Ashling."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. If you like traditional fantasy, and can handle some graphic violence, then this is a story well worth considering."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The second installment of this stunning series brings with it a story as compelling and fast paced as the first. A usual, the political intrigue and high fantasy-esque atmosphere is fascinating and frankly, makes the book near impossible to put down. It's difficult to describe and talk about a book such as this. Though it graces my 'gritty' shelf, there are a many chapters of relieving humor that helped me get through this book when times got tough.

Also, Mr. Ashling is astounding adept at making tangible and very realistic characters that are never quite 100% likeable or perfect but still somehow worm their way into your heart. Or at least, they did with mine. I hated as much as admired Anaxantis's mother, for whom there is no length she will not cross to aid him. She is probably one of the best characters yet. And Jerruth d*mn near broke my [expletive]ing heart."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow, I thought the first book was good for the layers to the story, this one had so many characters and storylines brought in and amazingly, I did not find that it cluttered or derailed the main story, it really did add to it because you develop an attachment to each of these characters - which could be detrimental because in books like this, that means you could lose that character because they have become important to you. My hope is that the character and development of the multiple stories is simply laying the groundwork for a continuation of the series, or reasons why when loyalty is tested, you'll understand why each character makes their choices."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well written and the plot is constantly evolving. Looking forward to the next book now. I would highly recommend these books by Andrew Ashling."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This, the second book of the Invisible Chains trilogy, is a dark traditional fantasy novel that has an M/M romance theme underlying it. There is violence, rape, incest (hinted at in this book, but was very much in evidence in the first book), political intrigue, family betrayals and backstabbing royals, all set amidst a kingdom at war with neighboring nations."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I found myself skipping pages when the adorable (?) pages appeared because they pulled me out of the otherwise compelling story of love, hatred, betrayal, friendship, political schemes and war. I didn't like it when the author used modern languages like 'hey', 'my ass', etc., when he tried to provide some light relief to this intense story. However, those who love the film 'A Knight's Tale' might actually like the bits I found awkward. And there were so many aspects of the author's writing I couldn't help but appreciate that it didn't particularly matter if I had to skip some parts of the book. The important thing was I had to buy the book three straight away."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

[size=8pt]If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my http://www.ximerion.com/newsletters/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This series has given me so many sleepless nights. I could not put it down. Please see my reviews for books 1 and 3. I finished the series and I really want to go see Randamor myself and hear all his tales!"_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"*I'm definitely hooked *

I don't think I'm ready to write off Anaxantis and I'm certainly not ready to sympathize with his father. Sure, members of a royal family must exist in a different world especially when the pattern set before them has been nothing but treachery and back stabbing. Bonds of Fear is a continuation of the saga where Anaxantis faces a grave attempt on his governorship in the north as well as on his life. This book significantly backs away from Anaxantis's viewpoint and shows his development and actions mostly through other characters. Even though the relationship between him and his brother is not central to this book, the question still remains."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"So what happens in this second installment? Basically, everyone is even more bad ass and bloodthirsty and awesome. And the most amazing thing is that all this bad*ssery and bloodthirstiness ring true, because we're in a pseudo-medieval world where if you don't shed blood, your blood is going to be shed. At this point, killing people seems like a perfectly logical course of action."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a little bit of everything in the continuum between dark and humorous in this tale. I'll remember Jerruth and Ryhunzo for very different reasons. I'm also no closer to a final answer (or even venture to speculate) on the potential outcome of Anaxantis and Ehandar's unusual situation."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"One of the true advantages about a series is that I, as the reader, get to learn and understand so much more about the characters because of their extended development. In this complex story of Royalty, family, impending war, and friendship, there are ample opportunities. Strongly in the readers favor, in my opinion, is that Andrew is very good at character development and proves in this story that he can envision a wide array of personalities."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*A Prince, an Ex Prince, treachery, unrequited love, and a queen mother Ming the Merciless*

"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well written and the plot is constantly evolving. Looking forward to the next book now. I would highly recommend these books by Andrew Ashling."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The romance itself between Anaxantis and Ehandar (though I hesitate greatly to even call it romance) is as hopelessly hopeful as ever, and I continue to root for them with all of my shredded heart. Thankfully, I didn't have as much trouble reading this book as the first, and it was easy for me to engage myself in fantastic writing, complex plot and just a great book in a whole."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The author must have done a lot of historical research because there's a wealth of detail in the books from the type of architecture found in a medieval society to the type of clothes and armor they'd wear. The world building is also very impressive. Each city, country and region has a detailed and intricate history that's referenced as part of the plot.
The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on Amazon.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If part 1 of this series had me hooked, part 2 possessed me. Yep, I'm off the deep end. Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead."_

More of this review on Review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The saga of Prince Anaxantis continues. And it does so continuing on with mayhem, treachery, heroism, and the occasional shag here an there. Better yet, the writing continues at the same high level as in the first book. "_

This review (this was it) on Amazon.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Again, the characterization is intense and well done and the plot continues where we left off in Book #1. "_

More of this review on Goodreads.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What was particularly interesting in this book was the sidebars of humour, usually courtesy of the pages (thank you Andrew, for focusing on the two head pages and their small group and not the bullies - very much appreciated!), their logic is for the young, which is still funny, they have their deep and serious moments, vulnerable ones and as a result, three for sure have me wrapped around their fingers, haven't quite made up my mind about Ryhunzo though, although he is quite the character!!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Still, the relationship between Ehandar and Anaxantis lies at the core of the novel. That he is able to make both characters, incest and all, sympathetic is a tribute to Ashling's narrative skill. We may not identify with them, but at least we root for them."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Every character is developed further, the plots all get more complicated yet you know exactly what is happening with each twist, just not where it's all going to lead. New characters, which must be central to the unraveling of the story, are introduced. Like another reviewer said, just meeting Ryhunzo is worth reading the book."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot. If you like traditional fantasy, and can handle some graphic violence, then this is a story well worth considering."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters)."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I just loved it!!!!
I went through the first three books in the series in a week. The fourth one "Gambit" I had to stretch it as much as possible so it would last longer.
And now I'm just waiting for the next book to come out."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I never lost sympathy with the two main characters. I felt so sorry for them that they couldn't really talk to one another. The "chains" were binding each of them in a continuing tragedy. They seemed unable to reach out to one another to overcome the downward spiral. The actions were hard to "watch" at times and set in a strange setting but the characters are very believable."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The plot is quite intriguing, the romance is lovely and the characters keep growing and transforming."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Book 2 of this series continues the breakneck intensity of Book 1. I am always in awe of the imagination of fantasy authors and bow before their genius. All the battle strategies, subplots and political dealings at times leave me cross-eyed. Having said that, there is a lot to love here. Numerous secondary characters are introduced in this book and they are all lovable (well the male ones - I found most of the female characters detestable, especially Rahendo's foul mouthed sisters). There are many laugh out loud moments, which you will need to balance the gruesome ones."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Here in the second book, we start to see more of the King's plans, and what truly lies beneath them, while Anaxantis fights to prove his father wrong, as well as for his country's survival. He continues to grow in strength, but his internal battles also grow, and at times, he struggles with the burden of it all, as well as the cost of his decisions.

The supporting characters are fully fleshed out, and while some provide some much-needed comic relief (a couple of the Prince's pages in particular), many are almost as central to the story as Anaxantis, resulting in a rich tapestry of personalities, and highly complicated plot."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The politicking and scheming is totally engrossing and totally believable. I'm just so impressed with how the author juggles this many main and secondary characters. They all have their place and function and they all work beautifully in their context."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love trying to piece together a puzzle and it often felt like that's what I was doing in trying to figure out where the story would go for each of the key sets of characters involved. Additionally, the characters themselves are richly created with their own personalities and quirks and you feel like you get to know each of them intimately."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a little bit of everything in the continuum between dark and humorous in this tale. I'll remember Jerruth and Ryhunzo for very different reasons. I'm also no closer to a final answer (or even venture to speculate) on the potential outcome of Anaxantis and Ehandar's unusual situation."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is virtually impossible not to be swept away and become emotionally invested by the story and its characters. It still amazes me how engrossed I became by family drama, political intrigue and military strategy. How I would end up crying tears of laughter, rage and sadness a couple of times even within the same chapter."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle: Amazon US*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *Tolino: Thalia.de* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

